# which mini XLR Female Connector is the Best?



## pila405

Hey, I want to recable my AKG K702 and would like to know which mini XLR female connector is the best? [please don't give me links for 99,999$ connectors]


----------



## pila405

Can you at least give me a suggestion on some good 3 pins mini XLR female connector please?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Switchcraft.


----------



## pila405

can you give me the exect name of the model please?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Need Cookies Enabled


----------



## pila405

thank you.

 is there any connectors with gold plated connections/pins? or that close to neutrik's qualities? [cause i didnt find any mini XLR from their company]


----------



## pila405

answer? please?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pila405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thank you.

 is there any connectors with gold plated connections/pins? or that close to neutrik's qualities? [cause i didnt find any mini XLR from their company]_

 

AFAIK, Neutrik doesn't have any mini XLR. The Switchcraft itself is very good. Gold-plated doesn't do anything to sound quality.


----------



## Seamaster

Switchcraft is your only choice right now, i was looking too


----------



## boomy3555

Remote Audio | TA3-Female (Mini XLR) Connector | TA3F-B | B&H

 I made this cable with this mini xlr but the cable hole was too small so I had to change out the body for a Paillics 3.5 stereo plug body I had. It has gold plated plugs


----------



## alyssandra

I just went on a hunt for a female mini XLR to fix a cable for my AKG's, too. Neutrik is about to come out with a REAN gold plated mini XLR. I'm not sure when, though. Since it's not available yet, I decided to go with Switchcraft. 

Neutrik - Audio - REAN TINY xlr Cable Connectors - RT3FC-B

Switchcraft Audio Connectors, Mini XLR Plugs


----------



## MargaretB

Does anyone know when the neutrik mini xlr connector will be available?

 yay for first post :x

 Update: I contacted one website about when this product will be in stock and I was told toward the end of January 2010.


----------



## scootermafia

Not sure if that Rean one will hit shelves anytime soon or what. not that it matters, there's really only one way you can make these sorts of things, who the hell cares. The fact remains is that it's being used for a headphone run single ended with 2 nickel plated metal rods that make up the headband in the signal path (yes, that's how the signal gets from the left earcup over to the right, through the headband flexi-wires) with a lot of unknown-quality wire connecting things up inside the earcup. If the Switchcraft plug, which is nice quality, is in any way not good enough, then you should be hardwiring your K702s balanced, period. You can customize the look of the Switchcraft by screwing on other barrels like the Palliccs pictured, or use the Neutrik NYS series RCA barrels, I use the chrome ones all the time.


----------



## Steve Eddy

FYI, Calrad makes mini XLR's which are copies of the Switchcrafts, but with gold plated pins and sockets.

 se


----------



## FraGGleR

Just so when people search they can find this. Redco has some black mini XLR's for a nice price: Redco Audio

 And these ebay ones aren't bad at all (although I have not used any others so I can't say how they differ from the switchcrafts): Mini XLR Connector - Female - 3 Pin (01) - eBay (item 310184334143 end time Dec-24-09 15:39:25 PST) What is nice about this seller (on top of good prices and super fast service), is that they have multiple sized bodies for their mini xlr's just like switchcraft.

 I am going to use these for my eventual SRH840 mod.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just so when people search they can find this. Redco has some black mini XLR's for a nice price: Redco Audio_

 

Nice!

 I wonder what finish they're using for the black, whether it's a black chrome or painted.

 se


----------

